# IE falls below 69% market share, Firefox climbs above 21%



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

"...it is worth the note that IE6 achieved during the week market share numbers of about 28% during the week and about 21% on weekends in early 2008. In December, these numbers were down to about 20% during the week and 15% on weekends."
http://www.tgdaily.com/html_tmp/content-view-40800-113.html


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

The company I work for standardizes on IE as the browser for us to use but I don't use it much at all. I use Firefox, Opera, and Google Chrome for 99% of web browsing (I use IE 1% of the time, mainly to do testing of sites I'm troublehooting) and for accessing internal company websites. There is only one internal site I use IE for since there's something funky with the AJAX scripting that works only in IE.

I found the IE usage numbers to varying during the week and weekend to be interesting. 

Peace...


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I use IE to access Microsoft sites.


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

I'm with John -- I use IE only for Microsoft sites. I use Chrome for everything else. 

How long will it take before Chrome starts to eat away at Firefox's market share?


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

I was wondering that, too...Google has had a large part in support for Firefox, but now it has a son to support...


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

TechGuy said:


> How long will it take before Chrome starts to eat away at Firefox's market share?


They need to start supporting browser extensions before they will significantly impact FF IMO. I love all the extensibility that I get with FF, and I can't imagine giving that up.


----------

